
Inflation and the Fall of the Roman Empire - noheartanthony
http://ar.to/2009/08/inflation-and-the-fall-of-the-roman-empire
======
davidw
Summary: some guy made a speech in 1984 that aims to convince you that the
United States, err, ancient Rome, screwed up by going off the gold/silver
standard. (Note that it's from mises.org)

~~~
AndrewDucker
Well, by not just coming off the standard but by constantly debasing their
currency, constantly increasing taxes, not preventing counterfitting, and
putting the state into the hands of the military.

